# Rlc. George King 'Southern Cross' AM/AOS



## PeteM (May 23, 2020)




----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 24, 2020)

Well flowered. Plus another sheath! Yayyy


----------



## Ozpaph (May 24, 2020)

very pretty flower


----------



## Guldal (May 24, 2020)

Nice flower - and very well grown plant!


----------



## PeteM (May 25, 2020)

Thanks all, this is one of those plants I saw a grower bring in to the monthly NCOS meeting years ago, a huge plant with multiple blooms. It went onto my list right away, and I purchased from Carter and Holmes when they had it available.


----------



## PeteM (Nov 11, 2020)

In bloom again... I love how these blooms change colors. They start off opening an off white that gradually fades to a golden shade. You can see hints of the color on the edges of the petal. I’ll post another picture when these have had time to marinate. 

enjoy.


----------



## SouthPark (Nov 11, 2020)

The colours are incredibly nice! The shades of violet in there as well. The sparkly glitter feature that the camera doesn't always pick up ------ is also extremely nice.


----------



## monocotman (Nov 11, 2020)

I read somewhere that this clone is a tissue culture mutation from the famous ‘serendipity’ clone. Has it got the lovely citrus scent?


----------



## My Green Pets (Nov 11, 2020)

Gorgeous George...worth mentioning this is Rlc. Buttercup x C. Bob Betts!


----------



## PeteM (Nov 11, 2020)

monocotman said:


> I read somewhere that this clone is a tissue culture mutation from the famous ‘serendipity’ clone. Has it got the lovely citrus scent?


Yes. Middle of the day the scent is strong. I’ve never heard that before about the mutation.. interesting.


----------



## SouthPark (Nov 12, 2020)

Pete ....... is that just due to the lighting/angle? Or that is a dark coloured leaf?


----------



## PeteM (Nov 12, 2020)

SouthPark said:


> Pete ....... is that just due to the lighting/angle? Or that is a dark coloured leaf?


Yes, darker leaf. I am growing it mounted on cork, but the mount is horizontal, the back side of the leaf has been inadvertently turned to face the HID light. I think what you are seeing is the plant trying to protect itself from the bright light by taking on a darker color.


----------



## SouthPark (Nov 12, 2020)

PeteM said:


> Yes, darker leaf. I am growing it mounted on cork, but the mount is horizontal, the back side of the leaf has been inadvertently turned to face the HID light. I think what you are seeing is the plant trying to protect itself from the bright light by taking on a darker color.



Thanks Pete! I like how it looks like an over-ripe banana peel hehehe. Amazing how those orchids put up those counter-measures! Nice one.


----------



## Guldal (Nov 14, 2020)

Gorgeous - and very interesting info about the tissue culture mutation from David!


----------

